# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  To AWMN στο "Knowledge as a Common. Communities of production and sharing in Greece"

## NetTraptor

Knowledge as a Common. Communities of production and sharing in Greece

“Knowledge as a Common, Communities of productiong and sharing in Greece”, from the director Ilias Marmaras.

Δες 1:29:29

Ευχαριστούμε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες και τον σκηνοθέτη για την ευκαιρία που μας έδωσε.

----------


## senius

Μπράβο στους εμπλεκόμενους.
 ::

----------

